# whats in your EDC (everyday carry) bag?



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

wow i havent been on here in a long while. ive missed this place anyway,

ive come to the conclusion that i need to make an edc bag but i dont really know where to start. can anyone give me some suggestions. i have 100ft of parracord and i have some freeze dried food. and i always have a pocket knife on me. is that all i really need? or should i get more? the less weight the better and i understand that but just looking for opinions 

thanks guys


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I make sure to have a pocket carry of a Gerber clutch multitool and a mini maglite LED on my keychain plus a lighter. It's also a good idea to put a few fish hooks and some coiled up line in a plastic mirco SD card case, it will fit. Tape it closed with box or masking tape. Tie the line to the keys when in use.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't carry a bag, because when I'm away from home, I have my car, which contains a full all-season survival kit, including shelter. What I always have in my pockets is: folding knife, flashlight, fire starter, cash, phone, I.D. and firearm.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

My edc is simple but a bit heavy.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

tinkerhell said:


> View attachment 13242
> 
> 
> My edc is simple but a bit heavy.


Jealous. I don't think they would let me carry that at work.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I keep the bulk of my carry in a bag in the car as well as a few bags at home for emergency. Though what I actually carry with me is quite minimal - Shield 9 Spyderco Tenacious and Fenix E12 flashlight


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They confiscated all of my guns already. Except for my 20mm, they missed that. I guess they didn't expect me to have a 20mm.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a gth bag packed and in my truck always. On me, much like others mentioned is my CQC-7 , cash, and usually my Glock 23. Sometimes, it's a Glock 19, or my Para Recon .45.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Multi tool 
Deodorant
Ibuprofen
Antacid
Couple books
Phone charger
Cheap 7$ LED flashlight I got from Lowes.

In the winter I have a spare set of socks and gloves.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I call it a purse, my husband called it my mini suitcase  Flashlight, pepper spray, multi tool, knife, map of the area, basic medicine (asprin, immodium, spray neosporin, bandaids, vet wrap) sewing kit, solar charger, vac sealed nuts and seeds, granola bars, head lamp, elexir (electrolites), tape that sticks to itself, cable ties, roll of quarters, handwipes, nook, instant coffee.

Seeing that list I hope a police officer never searches my purse.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I call it a purse, my husband called it my mini suitcase  Flashlight, pepper spray, multi tool, knife, map of the area, basic medicine (asprin, immodium, spray neosporin, bandaids, vet wrap) sewing kit, solar charger, vac sealed nuts and seeds, granola bars, head lamp, elexir (electrolites), tape that sticks to itself, cable ties, roll of quarters, handwipes, nook, instant coffee.
> 
> Seeing that list I hope a police officer never searches my purse.


Your purse is VERY different than my wife's purse. I call hers "the black hole"... it has everything you don't need. And anything you do need requires a bloodhound and a metal detector to find!

Sorry OP. My EDC is just a knife, flashlight, bic lighter, wallet and keys and my sidearm. I don't need or want to carry a bag or pouch.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I travel some so my EDC bag is fairly heavy.

hiking socks, capilene long underwear top, poncho, solar blanket, (reflective silver blanket), 40' paracord, fishing kit including yo-yo fishing reels for fishing while I sleep and snare wire. First aid kit I added stuff like moleskin too. fixed blade knife, hexamine fire starters and BIC lighter, glasses cleaners, good flashlight with spare batteries, maps, compass. 2 quarts Gatorade in reusable bottles and 1 bottle of water and a life straw. 3 days food at 2000 calories a day and a bag of hard candy. a bit of silver and a bit of cash. Box of shells.
12v solar panel with charging wires for phone and IPOD, multi-tool.

On longer trips I toss my hiking boots, a good for the season jacket, and my rain hat on top of the bag. I drive a pickup and keep the bag and toolbox behind the driver's seat. It rarely comes out of the truck.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I must be confused... I guess yall think an EDC kit = A GHB?? Or are yall actually carrying all this stuff on you at all times?


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I must be confused... I guess yall think an EDC kit = A GHB?? Or are yall actually carrying all this stuff on you at all times?


Well yes. I always have my gth bag in my truck. I don't carry a man purse or whatever it's called these days. Is that what ya'll call a EDC?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Viper said:


> Well yes. I always have my gth bag in my truck. I don't carry a man purse or whatever it's called these days. Is that what ya'll call a EDC?


I got all that stuff in the truck bag too. (Get home bag/ emergency kit) EDC is always on you. Like this









The bare minimum. Never leave without it.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I got all that stuff in the truck bag too. (Get home bag/ emergency kit) EDC is always on you. Like this
> 
> View attachment 13244
> 
> ...


Ok I'm tracking ya.. I have my CQC-7 knife, cash, wallet, phone, and my handgun. Plus my watch. Always.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The OP was asking about an EDC bag. Now most of us consider EDC to mean what is in our pockets but since the OP said bag and the poster had just opened a new thread on what to carry in his EDC bag on an extended trip he's going on I simply listed what I always carry every day when off the property.

In my pants,... pistol for protection, wallet for fun, comb to help attract the ladies, and a weapon between my legs since the ladies tend to get frisky and sometimes need to be tamed. 

Obviously I'm single.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Instead of EDC bag I call it my GMBH (Get My Butt Home) bag.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

on me at all times i have:
a good pocket knife
Multi-tool (on my belt)
Sharpie
Pen
Flashlight (on my belt)
Phone
Phone charger
small note pad
lighter
battier charger for phone
pepper spray
paracord bracelet
jacket or some type of sweatshirt
in my car I have a get home bag, extra 1st aid kit ect. water ect.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let's not forget water. Also a life straw or sawyer mini. Hydration is more important than food short term.


----------



## JustInCaseTX (Oct 3, 2015)

Mystery Ranch 3 Day Assualt. I actually posted a thread about this a few days back because I thought it was overkill. But as I've come to learn, it's all about your personal daily situation.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a bag I picked up earlier this year as an EDC going to work bag, Propper brand, OTS. It has some food stuffs that judiciously could last me 2 days or so, a water bottle that can be filled, a manner to clean water, paracord, SOG multi tool, several knives(SOG mini pentagon, Spyderco Tenacious) some clothes (nylon parka, socks underwear,hat, FAK, cash, credit card, coupon for free hotel room at Red Roof, several fire starters, phone chargers, flash light, streaming pepper spray, and a zipper pocket for a handgun of some type. I have several that I rotate, the largest being a CZ Duty P-09, I believe it to be as large or larger than a 1911. Other odds and ends, compass, pen etc.

I have always said, everyone's situation is different. That bag goes with me on every trip I do. Items from it in a year I have touched or used the most is the cash or the first aid kit, followed by the charger cords. So is the rest of the stuff useless or dead weight? I usually have water with me so I save weight by leaving the nalgene empty, with a plan to fill it as needed before I need it. If it is a rapid grab and go situation, I'll gamble that I can find water later, but the location I keep the bag and my water is side by side, so I just need to remember to grab some before I move out. The bag goes with me from vehicle to hotel and back and forth. I hope I never have to rely completely on it's contents, but I might have to some day.

Forgot about the radio, Baofeng UV-82 with the antenna extension.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a bottle of water and a coconut


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

You can do a lot with a coconut. According to gilligans island, you can actually make an entire coconut cream pie out of a single coconut!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I carry a sidearm, ( Currently M&P shield ) wallet, keys, Kershaw knife, and phone at all times. I am usually within a short distance of one of the vehicles which have GHB's in each so I am covered.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Like SideKahr, I have everything in my car. Being retired, I don't do that much traveling but the "hidden" storage area has what I need for 3 days for the two of us. I suppose I better add a bag under a seat to put everything in case I have to abandon the car.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

EDC BAG
Maxpedition Versipack Jumbo, Dark Brown with Janus extention.










From front to back, under the flap...

Front Slip Pocket:
-ATT 4G-LTE Hotspot

Front Zippered Pocket:
-Battery carrier w/ 4 AAA and 5 AA ProCells
-Small med kit (aspirin, ibuprofen, imodium, benadryl, imitrex, bandages, antibiotic cream, skin closures, quik clot, nitrile gloves, etc.)
-Small zipper pouch with gaffer's tape, electrical tape, tape measure, foam earplugs, USB cable, samsung fast charger, 128G thumb drive, small bottle of Slip2000 EWL)
-Small write-in-the-rain notepad, couple of pens, couple of sharpies.

Main Compartment:
- Maxpedition pocket organizer with:
-Nail clippers, P51 can opener, Nite Eyes prybar thingie, collapsible knife steel, multi-bit screwdriver, 100mw green laser, scissors, corkscrew, collapsible chopsticks, small schrade fixed blade knife, precision tweezer set, fresnel magnified, ckrt eatin' tool, millemium falcon multitool, maxpedition molle bottle opener.
-Celestron 10x25 monocular.

Water bottle pocket:
-Nalgene 1L bottle.

Zippered side pocket:
-AT-3318UVE Radio (144/220/440 ham bands, VHF/UHF commercial frequencies, FM Broadcast, Air frequencies, AM rec from 2.3 - 30MHz)
-Spare battery, speaker-mic and programming cable for above.
-Cold Steel Pro-Guard fixed blade

On the flap, front zippered pocket:
-Small folding knife, 50' paracord, another thumb drive, spare 7rd mag for the P938 (on body carry), pair of nitrile gloves,

Top zippered compartment:
-Full sized multi-tool
-stainless steel collapsible cup
-Peltor reversible combat earplugs

CCW compartment:
- Sig P250 45auto "commander" w/ 2 spare 9rd mags (230gr Gold Dots)

Extension Pack:
-Fenix E12, BIC lighter, emergency whistle, Razer Earphones, Samsung Note-4 (hate this phone)

On the strap molle:
-Cold Steel Mini Tuff-Lite folder, a grimloc

That's about it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I need to add a pad of paper and pen like you have. The small pry bar is a great idea but I'm worried about some cop thinking it's for regular burglary and heavy to carry; I'll have to think about that one. I'm trying to keep my bag lightweight enough to move fast and legal to pass a paranoid policeman.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Whoppo, looks like I missed a couple small things in my bags. Will remedy.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The OP hasn't returned to comment, but in case they do, I have a question...

OP, what do *YOU* consider to be an "EDC"?
EDC is what you *C*arry on your person *E*very *D*ay.

For most, this is just the items in their pockets: keys, pocketknife, firearm, magazines, pen, wallet, cell, watch, multi-tool, etc...
For others, like myself and others as you've seen, it can expand to be a bit more.
Bear in mind, this is NOT a "survival" kit, and likely won't be considered a "go bag" or "bug out bag" either.
It's simply the items you want to have with you at all times, just in case.

For me, I share the same basic EDC as Whoppo has. A Maxpedition Versipack Fatboy with Janus extension.
Mine contains my firearm and spare mags, along with basic first aid supplies for things as light as a paper cut, up to and including treating a gunshot.
In addition, I carry a CPR shield, shears, extra knives, a collapsible baton, a backup cell phone, solar battery pack, various plugs, cables, and adapters, a lockpick, a mini roll of Gorilla Tape, and extra cash.
I've even managed to fit a SAM splint in there, and a few pairs of latex gloves, just in case.

This is excessive to most, and yes I carry it EVERY DAY.
If it's in my truck, it's of no use to me unless I'm at my truck. That's where the truck bag lives, and it has all kinds of things that I don't consider necessary to have on my person all the time.
I've also got my GHB in the truck, for that dreaded long walk home from work if the worst were to happen. It has actual "survival" gear.

So, what do *YOU* consider to be an "EDC"?
Answer that question first, then you can start filling in the gaps with all the suggestions here.
The answer is different for us all, and ours may not fit with your own needs.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wallet, phone, keys which have a small fire starter on them, Spyderco Tenacious folding knife, Coast HSX flashlight, small notepad, pen. When at work a few more medical items that I'd prefer to have on me rather than having to go back to my ambulance to grab.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My wallet, Motorola cell phone, keychain with keys and a Gerber clutch mini multi tool its very sharp and quality, a mini maglite AAA LED that is very bright, and separately the keys to a rusty Chevrolet.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> I need to add a pad of paper and pen like you have. The small pry bar is a great idea but I'm worried about some cop thinking it's for regular burglary and heavy to carry; I'll have to think about that one. I'm trying to keep my bag lightweight enough to move fast and legal to pass a paranoid policeman.


The small pry bar is about 3 inches long... think enough to open a paint can. Google Nite-Eyez Doohikey


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

whoppo said:


> The small pry bar is about 3 inches long... think enough to open a paint can. Google Nite-Eyez Doohikey


Is this the thing you're talking about? If so I got one for Christmas last year and it's lived on my Keychain since. Pretty useful little thing. I mostly use it to open boxes or beer bottles.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Is this the thing you're talking about? If so I got one for Christmas last year and it's lived on my Keychain since. Pretty useful little thing. I mostly use it to open boxes or beer bottles.
> 
> View attachment 13265


Yep.. that's it.. and it is a pretty handy tool.


----------

